

Tufte inspired LaTeX classes for producing handouts and papers - nickb
http://code.google.com/p/tufte-latex/

======
wmf
And for slides there's the Beamer class: <http://latex-
beamer.sourceforge.net/>

(If MS Office/OpenOffice is "office 1.0" and GDocs/Buzzword/Sliderocket is
"office 2.0", then what is LaTeX?)

~~~
inigojones
Office 3.1415926535...

